# My pearl :)



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi all

I read this mailing list for long , but rarely write. I am like a dog: I understand all, but cannot speak.  
Is my Veronica
It was a love from the first glance! She raised her head and gazed at me with 
her huge green eyes, and I understood that fell in love with her. She is wonderful. She is kind, careful, tender, 
stubborn, very naughty and infinitely caressing. 
She likes compliments, likes to embrace and kiss me in the mornings, likes 
to ride on my shoulder and to play in a hot bath with foam and toys.


----------



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

:heart :heart :jump


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Very fashionable girl :lol:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Beautiful kitty! She looks very spoiled!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

SammyO said:


> Beautiful kitty! She looks very spoiled!


Thanks.








I like yours of avatars


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

what beautiful eyes Pearl has :heart


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

She has amazing eyes! And if anyone was wondering - this is how all cats look like under all the hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

does she like wearing clothes?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those eyes are sooo pretty! Lovely color and cat too


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

I just







her eyes!!! 
Great pics!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely kitty


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my, how beautiful! I've never been a big fan of hairless kitties, but she's magnificent. Wow.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is beautiful!! Great pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, she is so cute when she is wearing those clothes!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Did not expect to receive so much kind words. Thanks


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

romantic, flirtatious girl


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

her eyes are Beautiful!! I can tell why you fell in love with her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

So this is your second sphynx? I remember you came here to show us Vera. And you did the drawings of her, right?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, she is absolutely stunning! What a gorgeous cat!!!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> So this is your second sphynx? I remember you came here to show us Vera. And you did the drawings of her, right?


No. At me one sphynx - Vera (Veronica) also three more cats. But they do not like to be photographed. And I seldom show them. Yes I showed figures. It seemed there images of Vera.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm confused. That *is* Vera? She looks so different from a while ago -- her markings are so much more pronounced. I think I just got confused because you called her "Pearl" on the graphics. lol


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I'm confused. That *is* Vera? She looks so different from a while ago -- her markings are so much more pronounced. I think I just got confused because you called her "Pearl" on the graphics. lol


 :lol: Her name is - Nostalgie Veronica Tiger Pearl of My Pearl houses to call it is short - Vera


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

She is so beautiful! You take wonderful pictures of her! I find that I get the best pictures of my SPhynx using natural sunlight as well.

I love the sweaters you have for her! Do you make them yourself?


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

I have, over the past year learned to really appreciate the beauty of the Sphynx cats.
Pearl is SO lovely - and obviously very spoiled :wink: 
You are a wonderful photographer, and looking at these photos of her makes me want to caress her soft body and snuggle her.

My vet specializes in cats - and she has several sphynx patients.
I have been lucky enough to meet some of these wonderful creatures - when I take my 10 cats and one foster cat to the vet. (Never all at once. ha ha) 

It is very easy to see how one would fall in love with them -- PARTICULARLY ONE AS LOVELY AS PEARL !!!

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

her eyes are beautiful in that second picture


----------

